# China Medical University/Capital Medical University Or Islamabad Medical And Dental College



## Furqan Ahmed Shah (Jun 17, 2012)

Where should i go 
China Medical University/Capital medical University or Islamabad medical and dental college ?
I am really confused 
China med uni has world ranking of 1202 .i saw on a website 
while imdc is affiliated with bahria university 
Where i can get some good skills ?
link for ranking


----------



## rinkle (May 3, 2014)

You should prefer MBBS in china because the fees for doing MBBS in China 28000 RMB per year whereas the MBBS fees in Pakistan is 55000 RMB per year. Althogh it is not secure for the girls students China provides more career option. You can do your internship in Pakistan.


----------

